
Ebooks for All: Building digital libraries in Ghana with Worldreader - Tomte
http://craigmod.com/sputnik/worldreader/
======
benoliver999
Great idea, it's a shame Amazon ended the unlimited internet thing (although
50MB is not too shabby considering the browser's limited scope).

What worries me a little is that this is basically a way to get loads more
people wrapped into the Amazon ecosystem. It's a nerdy concern, of course...

